# Woooohhoooo My blue rams are awsome!!!



## wackamole (Feb 2, 2005)

Just got 2 pair yesterday and about to get another tonight but the ones i have already are so full of energy.i ve already got a dominate male he shows off to every one its soo funny. I will try and post some pics up here soon.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2005)

Was thinking of gettin 6 rams myself, what do ya reckon? I have a 180l/40g tank currently contains rainbows and loaches... and to answer ya question there precox rainbows x8 and zebra loaches x3 :wink:


----------



## wackamole (Feb 2, 2005)

well rams really arent going to thrive with toomany other fish in the tank i would suggest only rams in a tank.from what ive seen they do better that way


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

The loaches may be a problem, since they want the same sort of territory as the rams... but it may work.


----------

